# American Ultra: Gewinnt zum Kinostart einen hochwertigen Pioneer-Kopfhörer



## MarcHatke (5. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *American Ultra: Gewinnt zum Kinostart einen hochwertigen Pioneer-Kopfhörer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: American Ultra: Gewinnt zum Kinostart einen hochwertigen Pioneer-Kopfhörer


----------



## -mic- (5. Oktober 2015)

Mit dem Kopfhörer würde ich meine Gegner in ARMA3 wirklich gut hören können ^^


----------



## ConanDerCimmerier (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde mit dem hochwertigen Kopfhörer meine Spiele, Filme und Musik genießen.


----------



## dummy2500 (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde damit als erstes  ein paar Pink Floyd cd genießen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Oktober 2015)

Da ich Hintergrundgeräusche beim surfen mag, würde ich hauptsächlich Regen in Endlosschleife in guter Qualität hören


----------



## Verganon (5. Oktober 2015)

Die Lösung heißt.... weißes Rauschen um zu testen ob wirklich die vollen 20kHz des Hörbereichs abgedeckt werden können :p

Und danach wahrscheinlich die Soundkulisse von Horrorspielen


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2015)

Welcher "Hochwertige" Pioneer Kopfhörer ist denn da gemeint?
Würd so ein Teil einfach darum gerne haben, damit ich mal ein "hochwertiges" Headset von Pioneer neben meinem Sennheiser (PC360) testen möchte


----------



## Chemenu (5. Oktober 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Welcher "Hochwertige" Pioneer Kopfhörer ist denn da gemeint?
> Würd so ein Teil einfach darum gerne haben, damit ich mal ein "hochwertiges" Headset von Pioneer neben meinem Sennheiser (PC360) testen möchte



Laut den winzigen Produktbildern müsste es sich um den SE-MX9 handeln.


----------



## golani79 (5. Oktober 2015)

Wär ziemlich nice, um Netflix und Spiele genießen  - wie McDrake hab ich nämlich auch nur ein Sennheiser Headset, welches nicht grade den besten Sound liefert ^^


----------



## Chemenu (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde mit dem Kopfhörer übrigens endlich mal meine David Hasselhoff Musiksammlung in würdiger Qualität hören können.


----------



## ibba01 (5. Oktober 2015)

Die neue Staffel von The Walking Dead!


----------



## matrixfehler (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich zocke gerade wieder Star Craft. Meine alten Kopfhörer wollen aber nicht mehr so.

Also... StarCraft.
Irgendwie muss man sich ja die Zeit bis Episode 5 von Life is Strange und 
letztlich FallOut4 überbrücken...


----------



## astaz (5. Oktober 2015)

Auf jeden Fall Fallout 4


----------



## Krampfkeks (5. Oktober 2015)

Medien.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde die Kopfhörer auf Herz und Nieren mit den Radiosendern in GTA testen wollen.

Außerdem hat David Gilmoure( Ex Pink Floyd) eine neue Scheibe am Markt. Und es kommt wohl noch Queen`s "Live at the Odeon 75`" diese Jahr...


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Laut den winzigen Produktbildern müsste es sich um den SE-MX9 handeln.



Ok.
Scheint wirklich ziemlich gut zu sein:
Ich nehms dann also doch.
Danke


----------



## lars9401 (5. Oktober 2015)

Dead Space 1, auch wenn ich bei dem Klang bestimmt nicht so lange spielen kann


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2015)

Ja ist denn hier wirklich eine Meinung gefragt, oder wird gelost?


----------



## Chester02 (5. Oktober 2015)

Also ich würde meine ganzen Filme wie die Marvel Reihen, verschiedene Action Filme (Battleship, Fast and Furious, Stirb Langsam, solche Filme halt) angucken. Zusätzlich bin ich natürlich nen Hardcore Zocker, also würde ich damit BF4, Rocket League, D3, WoW, Fifa 16 (für die Zukunft auf Just Cause 3 und Hitman ) Konsumieren(natürlich auch andere spiele, aber so viele kann ich nicht aufzählen. Und die meiste zeit läuft bei mir Spotify im hintergrund 
Also bei mir wäre das headset voll im gebrauch 

mfg

Chester


----------



## MichaelG (5. Oktober 2015)

Damit könnte ich endlich mal Sabaton in Ruhe genießen ohne daß die Nachbarn auf die Barrikaden gehen.


----------



## P00chy (5. Oktober 2015)

Star Wars, Fallout 4 und all die schönen Dinge, die da noch kommen dieses Jahr


----------



## Enisra (5. Oktober 2015)

Interstellar und Koyaanisquatisi Soundtrack in bester Lautstärke hören :o


----------



## Hoodium (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde Filme,Spiele und Musik damit konsumieren. Oft hätte ich sie wahrscheinlich auch beim browsen auf, ohne das ein Ton kommt und ich würde den perfekten Klang der Stille genießen...
Vielleicht spielen aber auch die Kinder am Ende damit Hufeisenwerfen im Garten... so viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## stevie195 (5. Oktober 2015)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Kampftigerlein (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde als absoluter Serienfan, meine Lieblingsserien damit konsumieren!


----------



## Hjorgar (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde die Dropkick Murphys und zur Erinnerung an die guten alten Zeiten natürlich The Pogues mit dem versoffenen, aber genialen Shane MacGowan hören.


----------



## Floppes1895 (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde erst mal American Sniper schauen und dann schön  Milloncolin Hören!


----------



## MaxiOkt (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde American Super anschauen


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Oktober 2015)

MaxiOkt schrieb:


> Ich würde American Super anschauen



Wow, sich extra für so ein Schleim Kommentar anmelden. 
Du warst auch so einer der gesagt hat: "Herr Lehrer, Sie haben die Hausaufgaben nicht kontrolliert".

(Nur Spaß  )


----------



## kenny1377 (6. Oktober 2015)

Da demnächst die Hobbit Trilogie Extended erscheint und ich Filme sowieso meist ordentlich laut, über Kopfhörer genieße, wird es wohl dieser Titel werden, um die akustische Jungfernfahrt zu bestreiten.


----------



## BiJay (6. Oktober 2015)

Nicht nur ich hätte etwas von den Kopfhörern, sondern auch meine Nachbarn, die dann meine Musik, Filme und Spiele zu später Stunde nicht zwangsweise mithören müssen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. Oktober 2015)

Walgesänge zur Beruhigung hören


----------



## Malifurion (6. Oktober 2015)

Filmmusik genießen


----------



## Loosa (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde sie zum Musik machen benutzen um spät Nachts den Hausfrieden nicht zu gefährden.
Unterwegs zum Musik hören, um der Landschaft einen stimmigen Soundtrack zu verpassen.


----------



## Ezaron (7. Oktober 2015)

Filme, Serien, Musik, und natürlich Games  Alles miteinander, durcheinander, nebeneinander, wie auch immer


----------



## Lukecheater (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde den Kopfhörer dazu nutzen auch nachts meine Lieblingsmusik mit guter Klangqualität zu genießen, da mein Headset in dem Bereich ein paar Defizite hat.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (9. Oktober 2015)

Leider besitze ich keine Kopfhörer, weil ich sie nur für einen Zweck wirklich benötige, mir die Anschaffung dafür aber bisher zu teuer ( für etwas vernünftiges) war - Hörspiele! Hinlegen, Augen zu und Kopfkino an. Da ich dafür nur abends im Bett Zeit finden würde, bieten sich Kopfhörer idealerweise an, um auch seine Partnerin nicht zu stören. Wir alle wissen aber, dass nur so das Hörerlebnis am intensivsten ist.


----------



## exoevo (9. Oktober 2015)

Ohne Selbsmitleid : Ich besitze keine Kopfhörer, noch einen guten Pc oder jegliches Equipment um mich zu amüsieren. Würde mich freuen wenn ich mal zur Abwechslung was gewinnen würde und würde mit den Kopfhörern wenigstens meine alten Games besser genießen können 
Und danke für die Möglichkeit was du gewinnen


----------



## grimmigXr (10. Oktober 2015)

Vom Witcher 3 die Audio-CD!


----------



## EinEskimo (14. Oktober 2015)

Spiele,


----------



## Thygor91 (24. Oktober 2015)

Die Soundtracks der Final Fantasy Reihe.


----------



## GitteFeingeist (2. November 2015)

Schrabbeligen noisigen Indie würd ich damit hören oder auch einfach Nas - Illmatic


----------



## sylvia17 (2. November 2015)

Musik


----------



## mentos02020 (2. November 2015)

Ich würde die aktuellen Hits aus den Charts hören


----------



## Boli11 (2. November 2015)

Rock


----------



## nopi (2. November 2015)

Klassik CD


----------



## hallihallo70 (2. November 2015)

Die Gruppe PUR und immer wieder PUR


----------



## celilexus (2. November 2015)

Spanisch Sprachkurs


----------



## Duschkabine (2. November 2015)

Zum Blu-Bay schauen und zum Musikhören, sowie zum Japanisch lernen


----------



## derthor (2. November 2015)

Ich kann es wunderbar kombinieren in dem ich auf ewig mein GTA zocke. Da habe ich die beste Musik ever und den Spaß dazu.


----------



## anku80 (2. November 2015)

Ich würde mit dem tollen Kopfhörer meine Musik hören und beim zocken benutzen. Dann störe ich meine Süße nicht mehr, wenn sie schlafen will.


----------



## sabatini (2. November 2015)

Filme natürlich (wenn meine Frau schon schläft möchte ich sie nicht stören)


----------



## SnahJL (2. November 2015)

Ich würde mit dem meine Spiele, Filme und Musik richtig genießen können.


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (2. November 2015)

Guten Morgen  Meine Familie ist manchmal genervt vom Sound meines PC oder Fernsehers egal was ich spiele,

ich muss meistens alles auf sehr leise stellen, ist echt manchmal anstrengend durch die Kopfhöhrer wird dann das Erlebniss der  Klänge und des Sounds Intensiviert  und meine Familie wäre dann bestimmt beruhigt und ich kann diese Spiele so erleben wie sie einst gedacht waren, satter Klang voller Umfang und Dynamic

Z.b ein Cod oder ein Battlefield kommt Wuchtiger herüber durch diese Kopfhörer, ebenso iste s bestimmt Angsteinflößend wenn man die Zombie und schlürf Geräusche bei Walking Dead über die Kopfhörer Hört Oo

wünsche allen viel Glück


----------



## Pummelweib (2. November 2015)

Meine Familienmitgleieder teilen nicht alle meinen Musik- und Fernsehgeschmack, da wäre es echt hilfreich, wenn sie nichts davon mitbekommen würden. Auch wäre es super, wenn alle schon schlafen und ich noch wach liege, so störe ich niemanden


----------



## Memmingen (2. November 2015)

Ich würde meine Musik sehr geniessen, z.B. die Musik von Earl Klugh, wie wunderbar man in den leisen schönen Tönen schwelgen kann....


----------



## sulley01 (2. November 2015)

meine Musik


----------



## bibo842 (2. November 2015)

In erster Linie natürlich Musik. Aber wenn der Kopfhörer auch Surround-Sound (simulieren) kann, würde ich wohl auch meine lange Spiele-Pause beenden und wieder das ein oder andere Spiel zocken.


----------



## acidgrease (2. November 2015)

endlich mal Zocken ohne die Frau zu stören


----------



## Nismo82 (2. November 2015)

Endlich mal wieder richtiges Heimkino erleben ohne andere zu stören bzw. selbst gestört zu werden.


----------



## alfons6531 (2. November 2015)

natürlich genieße ich damit Musik ohne die anderen zu stören.


----------



## detour (2. November 2015)

genau richtig um sich nicht stören zu lassen


----------



## renate6531 (2. November 2015)

beste Musik


----------



## kissi362003 (2. November 2015)

Meine lieblingsmusik


----------



## eleric (2. November 2015)

mit Rockmusic durch den Tag


----------



## wgerd4 (2. November 2015)

meine Lieblingsmusik


----------



## Teckerli (2. November 2015)

Metal hören, ist doch klar


----------



## Kazragore77 (2. November 2015)

Hardrock & Metal! \m/


----------



## smithwiggs (2. November 2015)

Ich würde die Kopfhörer am PC nutzen. Für Musik, Filme und Spiele


----------



## Computerdragon (2. November 2015)

Ich würde damit Fallout 4 konsumieren - in Massen!


----------



## frommel (2. November 2015)

ich würde Musik hören, hoffe ich bin jetzt nicht "disqualifiziert" weil ich nicht für "Games" schreibe


----------



## frosty2000 (2. November 2015)

Ich möchte damit Musik am PC hören um die Nachbarn nicht zu nerven


----------



## sven999 (2. November 2015)

Top Musik Gewinn


----------



## Ruhe (2. November 2015)

Musik, Power, Party


----------



## SGem (2. November 2015)

Musik - um meine Mitmenschen zu schonen


----------



## anwill (2. November 2015)

Musik und Filme


----------



## helgemnielsen (2. November 2015)

alles was es da an Hör- und Klangerzeugnissen gibt und meine Familie (Frau und Hund) stören könnte.


----------



## Shianai (2. November 2015)

ganz klar Musik und Hörbücher, ohne jemanden zu stören.


----------



## poleska (2. November 2015)

Mir reicht Musik


----------



## Madwood (2. November 2015)

Musik und Filme


----------



## Geldanlage (2. November 2015)

Mir reicht Musik.


----------



## Lacrima666 (2. November 2015)

Alles... Filme Spiele ...besonders Musik  viel davon


----------



## JoBenst (2. November 2015)

Das wäre der richtige Gewinn für mich - dann könnte ich Musik hören aber auch Filme ansehen und keinen damit stören.


----------



## Nooby5 (2. November 2015)

Ich würde mit den Kopfhörern alles konsumieren  sowohl Filme, Spiele als auch Musik.  wirklich tolle Kopfhörer


----------



## dreamalittle (2. November 2015)

Hörspiele und Musik


----------



## orangevelvet (2. November 2015)

Ich würde den Kopfhörer für  Musik, Spiele und Filme nutzen


----------



## Snooker83 (2. November 2015)

Die Live Konzerte von meinem Lieblingsinterpreten in vollen Zügen genießen,
und natürlich für ein tolles Spieleerlebnis!


----------



## karstenschuhmacher (2. November 2015)

Für Musik und Computer Spiele.


----------



## Milchzahn34 (2. November 2015)

Für Musik, und zwar bevorzugt aus den 70er und 80er Jahren!


----------



## Kellydie (2. November 2015)

natürlich zum zocken und musik hören


----------



## dirka4768 (2. November 2015)

zum Musik hören und zum Zocken natürlich


----------



## merk-wuerdig (2. November 2015)

Fuer Musik und Filme.


----------



## svigo (2. November 2015)

damit natürlich den neuen Spotify Account nutzen um das perfekte Klangerlebnis zu erleben, Skygo und Netflix habe ich ja schon


----------



## batekha (2. November 2015)

Filme und Spiele


----------



## tommiw (2. November 2015)

für Musik Spiele und Filme


----------



## Dorscher (2. November 2015)

entspannungsmusik


----------



## schlimmler (2. November 2015)

Auf alle Fälle Musik und gelegentlich auch mal ein Game


----------



## statistiker44 (2. November 2015)

AC/DC


----------



## Bluemaster1981 (2. November 2015)

als Gaming Gamer logischerweise für PC Games


----------



## maikipop (2. November 2015)

Indie


----------



## supermamihh (2. November 2015)

Für meine Lieblingsmusik und auch mal einen Film


----------



## Sleepyweasel (2. November 2015)

Alle Farben und Flume!


----------



## sonnigirl (3. November 2015)

Ich liebe Batman Arkham Knight und die Assassins Spiele aber auch Musik zum Chillen


----------



## almakl (3. November 2015)

Vor allem würde ich damit Musik hören, angefangen bei klassischen Stücken wie Vivaldi´s 4 Jahreszeiten bis zu Metal wie Machine Head. Natürlich lausche ich über den Kopfhörer auch meinen Lieblings-Games von Fallout 4 bis zu den Sims und bei Filmen ist er ganz klar auch im Einsatz. Ganz nach Lust und Laune!


----------



## DL3MIB (3. November 2015)

vor allem Musik will ich damit hören


----------



## MarcHatke (7. Dezember 2015)

Gewonnen hat: Jussylein1982-W. Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Wir haben dir eine Foren-Nachricht geschrieben.

Viele Grüße


----------

